# win xp und boot.ini



## fleshforce (13. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!

Ich hab ein Problem mit den Booteinträgen beim Start. Erst war auf C: XP und auf D: Win 2000...  Jetzt ist Win 2000 gelöscht doch einen Booteintrag gibt es am Anfang immernoch! Ich wollte das in der boot.ini berichtigen, aber......  Ich habe keine Boot.ini auf dem Rechner gefunden?!
Gibt es bei xp keine Boot.ini? Wie ändere ich dann die Booteinträge?

Danke für Antworten!

Gruß
Flesh!


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (13. Oktober 2003)

Die Boot.ini liegt direkt in C:\
Um sie sehen zu können musst du im Explorer unter "Extras->Ordneroptionen" die Systemdateien freischalten.


----------



## Vaethischist (13. Oktober 2003)

Einfacher gehts unter:

*Einstellungen->Systemsteuerung->System->Erweitert->Starten und Wiederherstellen->Einstellungen->Bearbeiten*


----------

